# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics >  Baby Fry.

## Brian1976

At last our Kribs have bred in our community tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (24-05-2017), *lost* (23-05-2017)

----------


## lost

I must admit I do like those fish

----------


## Gary R

Well done Brian  :Smile: 

looks like you now need to get some baby brine shrimp, and a pipette to feed them with.

Hope they don't keep you up all night  :pmsl:

----------


## lost

> Well done Brian 
> 
> 
> Hope they don't keep you up all night


The older they get the worse they get  :pmsl:

----------

